# Bulova moon watch reissue



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bulova are going to reissue the moon watch next year. I can't wait, wonder how limited they are going to be. Want one now


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Roy

This was picked up and briefly discussed a couple of days ago though admittedly with a cryptic title:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/97879-now-this-is-definitely-on-my-new-year-list…/


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I can see why you want one! (so do I of course!)

Its a cracking looking watch!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Padders said:


> Hi Roy
> 
> This was picked up and briefly discussed a couple of days ago though admittedly with a cryptic title:
> 
> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/97879-now-this-is-definitely-on-my-new-year-list…/


 Thank you, I missed it :toot:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

And yes, I am seriously considering one also. Maybe we should try and negotiate a bulk forum order!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I can't wait until next year, that's crazy. Anyway, a Canadian AD had one of these on sale at a serious reduction:










Hopefully it will arrive by the end of the week. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I can't wait until next year, that's crazy. Anyway, a Canadian AD had one of these on sale at a serious reduction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice, I've been thinking about buying the non chrono version.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roy said:


> Very nice, I've been thinking about buying the non chrono version.


 It's my hope that you can't have too many chronos... otherwise I'm screwed. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> It's my hope that you can't have too many chronos... otherwise I'm screwed. :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


 I think you'll cope. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2015)

do you think Bulova would send us one for review ? :yes:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> do you think Bulova would send us one for review ? :yes:


 Good idea, have you invited Bulova to join yet Roy? Might be worth asking.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I want to like it, I really do but for some reason the pushers put me off :sadwalk:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Never mind the pushers, what about the ridiculous 45mm case size? Wasted opportunity by Bulova I think.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

it'salivejim said:


> Never mind the pushers, what about the ridiculous 45mm case size? Wasted opportunity by Bulova I think.


 Have a +1 on me. :wink:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Stan said:


> Have a +1 on me. :wink:


 I love it in all other respects but why did they make it so bloody big? I'm still hoping it's a mistake by Bulova's Head of Global Communications and it will be a neat and tidy 40mm :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Sorry but it doesn't look quite what I expected it to when I saw "Moon."

Wouldn't say no though


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

RWP said:


> Sorry but it doesn't look quite what I expected it to when I saw "Moon."


 It's about the same size as the moon


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep 45mm rules me out too.

Invite them to join the forum and to make a 39mm version!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Has it been confirmed at 45mm? As there was uncertainty on WUS and other places of 42mm or 45mm.


----------



## Daddelvirks (Nov 2, 2009)

I tend to like it, but if indeed 45mm, it's really to big for me.

Daddel.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Someone put a grid up on the watch and I measured it as 42.5mm approx without the crown.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I can't wait until next year, that's crazy. Anyway, a Canadian AD had one of these on sale at a serious reduction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow,this is very cute timepiece. Do you mind telling me the source? Thanks in advance.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

From the horses mouth:

_Hello there,

Thank you for inquiring about the Moon Watch. Please see specs below:

Category: UHF
MSRP: $550.00
*Case Diameter: 45mm*
Case Thickness: 13.5mm
Function: 6 Hand Calendar Chronograph

Best,

Rachel Kirschenbaum
Global Communications Coordinator
Bulova Corporation_

Apprarently measured from the 10 to the 4


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

it'salivejim said:


> Apprarently measured from the 10 to the 4


 would a measurement from 9 to 3 not make it a couple of mm smaller? say 42 or 43 mm, this case is slightly oval....to my eyes anyway :wacko:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

would be uber cool if they released a limited tuning fork version.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Moustachio said:


> would be uber cool if they released a limited tuning fork version.


 not to mention uber expensive judging from the last limited edition hummer.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

true, but still... I'd be drooling all over my keyboard and wishing I could afford one!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mitadoc said:


> Wow,this is very cute timepiece. Do you mind telling me the source? Thanks in advance.


 Watch It in Canada. There are a lot of U.S. retailers right now. A few months ago when they were first released they only seemed to be in Asia.

Later,
William


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks,William. So ,it`s with the sweeping second hand,right?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mitadoc said:


> Thanks,William. So ,it`s with the sweeping second hand,right?


 Yes it is. The movement is based upon the Precisionist, but they reduced the frequency, which in turn reduced the power requirements. This allows for cases that are smaller than the Precisionist chronographs, which really are BIG. In the end, the timekeeping isn't as accurate as the Precisionist but better than a normal quartz.

Later,
William


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

With regard to Precisionist accuracy only one of my two Champlains is accurate up to spec. The other loses 2 secs a month. Can't be bothered to complain.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

RWP said:


> With regard to Precisionist accuracy only one of my two Champlains is accurate up to spec. The other loses 2 secs a month. Can't be bothered to complain.


 I think my Wilton gained around 12 seconds the first year. I believe it was worse than that the second year. It didn't seem like enough of a problem to send it back to Bulova and have them not likely do anything about it.

Later,
William


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Why it`s called Moonwatch ? Due to visual similarity with Speedy pro or there has been a Bulova moonwatch issued long time ago?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

mitadoc said:


> Why it`s called Moonwatch ? Due to visual similarity with Speedy pro or there has been a Bulova moonwatch issued long time ago?


 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3286042/Lunar-watch-fetches-1million-Bulova-timepiece-worn-Apollo-15-mission-moondust-face.html

Sorry for the choice of news source - it was the first one that came up :sorry:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not so long ago if you had of mentioned anything other than Omega on conjunction with anything vaguely Moon related you would have been branded a heritic or at the very least some sort of troll.

Amazing how things can change when an old watch with a bit of of original moon dust turns up out of nowhere.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

it'salivejim said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3286042/Lunar-watch-fetches-1million-Bulova-timepiece-worn-Apollo-15-mission-moondust-face.html
> 
> Sorry for the choice of news source - it was the first one that came up :sorry:


 Thank you for the input, Jim. It's very interesting model for sure, but the size does not relate with re-issue to me. It's more likely modern interpretation.

Cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Not so long ago if you had of mentioned anything other than Omega on conjunction with anything vaguely Moon related you would have been branded a heritic or at the very least some sort of troll.
> 
> Amazing how things can change when an old watch with a bit of of original moon dust turns up out of nowhere.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 The Bulova is no different from the numerous other personal items that have been to the moon, or the myriad of personal items that have been to space. It's still not a flight and EVA qualified NASA watch. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> The Bulova is no different from the numerous other personal items that have been to the moon, or the myriad of personal items that have been to space. It's still not a flight and EVA qualified NASA watch. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 There's just been a snippet on our news about the Brit bloke that is going to the space station shortly with the obligatory shot of them walking in their space suits, kind of looked like they had an IPhone or something instead of a watch strapped on their wrists.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the look of that and actually quite like the pushers as they're a little different to the norm. 45mm sounds big, but so did 42mm when I first got my Omega SMP. I reckon I could get used to 45. Be interesting to see it in the flesh when it comes out.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> There's just been a snippet on our news about the Brit bloke that is going to the space station shortly with the obligatory shot of them walking in their space suits, kind of looked like they had an IPhone or something instead of a watch strapped on their wrists.


 That actually makes sense, they can be hard enough to keep track of when gravity is holding them down.

Later,
William


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

I think I may have to, really need to, I will acquire one!

My Astronaut needs a friend


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

has anybody any idea when these are coming to a shop ???????


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

chris.ph said:


> has anybody any idea when these are coming to a shop ???????


 Judging by the way Bulova/Citizen has been doing things, it will be in Japan first. After that, likely the U.S., it may be four to six months before dealers in Canada, U.K. and so on see them.

Later,
William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

mmmmm, enough time to save up then...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Can't find it anywhere to buy yet but, seeing some real life pics of this watch, I'm warming to it!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> The Bulova is no different from the numerous other personal items that have been to the moon, or the myriad of personal items that have been to space. It's still not a flight and EVA qualified NASA watch. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 And that will become relevant once you make your first EVA on your space trip?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Might be the closest I get to a speedy can't really justify the cost as much as I like Omega.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Padders said:


> And that will become relevant once you make your first EVA on your space trip?


 No, I responded to this post of Bond's:



BondandBigM said:


> Not so long ago if you had of mentioned anything other than Omega on conjunction with anything vaguely Moon related you would have been branded a heritic or at the very least some sort of troll.
> 
> Amazing how things can change when an old watch with a bit of of original moon dust turns up out of nowhere.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I simply meant that Bulova was reissuing a watch that was the personal property of an astronaut, and that it carried no more mystique than any other item flight crew had taken with themselves into space.

Later,
William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Krispy said:


> Can't find it anywhere to buy yet but, seeing some real life pics of this watch, I'm warming to it!


 That looks pretty good. It's the same movement as my Snorkel II, and it is keeping time very well. It will be interesting to see if Citizen/Bulova keep their heads and bring the price in at the same level as the Snorkel.

Later,
William


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

mitadoc said:


>


 Good find...I'm really liking it on the bracelet


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

It should tappers...


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm sure you guys are probably more aware of this than I, but I was emailing the manager of my local Beaverbrook's and she said this will be exclusive to Earnest Jones in the UK.

Didn't have a realise datfor it though


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

SilentBob said:


> I'm sure you guys are probably more aware of this than I, but I was emailing the manager of my local Beaverbrook's and she said this will be exclusive to Earnest Jones in the UK.
> 
> Didn't have a realise datfor it though


 Jura watches has them on there website for pre order.


----------



## SilentBob (Jul 15, 2015)

1475lee said:


> Jura watches has them on there website for pre order.


 So they have....wonder why she said her Bulova rep told her it was an earnest Jones exclusive.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Bulova's Facebook page says available globally April 1st


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

I really like the look of this.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

so do i, but when i went into ernest jones in swansea they told me the first release was already sold out but the next lot would be in in september


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

450 GBP in Jurawatches and Ernest Jones

Cheers

Dim


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks pretty good I think

What's on the inside movement wise?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I hope the bracelet version makes it over here. I also hope the prices will drop considerably!


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Krispy said:


> I hope the bracelet version makes it over here. I also hope the prices will drop considerably!


 It will run out of until it drops one assumes 

Cheers

Dim


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

relaxer7 said:


> Looks pretty good I think
> 
> What's on the inside movement wise?


 Accutron 2 quartz I think.


----------

